# Fog Cauldron From a 50gallon drum



## Irishcarpenter (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm sure i've seen this project here before. I HAVE looked and can't seem to find the exact project.

I managed to pick up a 50 Gallon plastic drum from work, and am planning to cut this in half. What I would like to do is make this drum look like a cauldron and add it to my haunt.

It's blue right now...and I think the one that i've seen has rivets, foam blocks, etc...any ideas from anyone would be a REAL help to this freakishly amateur haunter!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.scarefx.com/project_witch.html


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Yep, thats the one edwood. Woody does awesome work.


----------

